# Alien Vs Predator (Xbox 360)



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone had it or has played it? 

I'm a huge fan of the whole Alien, Predator and AVP franchises so had a big interest in this game. The reviews I saw made it out to be average but I have to say it is far better than average. 

It's extremely difficult though, the learning curve is almost non existent as it throws you in at the deep end but overall I think it's really good. The controls are spot on, especially as a Predator. You also have additional little touches like being able to block and push back an attacker. As well as all of the weapons and spot on sound effects from the movies. 

Managed to pick it up from GAME for £20 as well so thought it was worth trying even if it was average. All the reviews I'd read by players were far higher than the more official reviewers. 

Graphics - 8/10 : Not the most amazing but plenty good enough to see the three species in all their glory. 

Gameplay - 8.5/10 : Fast paced and nerve wracking. Hard to begin with but the challenge gives it longevity. Only downside if finding your way round some of the levels. 

Sound - 10/10 : All the sound effects from the films are here and totally accurate. 

Multiplayer - 8.5/10 : Very hard playing all the pros online but a good laugh, just expect to die frequently. Against mates this would be awesome. 

Overall : 9/10


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have to say im at the other end of the spectrum on this one.campaigns are short,which is fine if the online side is good.unfortunately the multiplayer side of this game is very poor.i detest the predator campaigns as i cant stand this obsession with stealthyness,i cant believe you cant crouch either,the aiming is clunky,voice acting is poor,on a positive note it sounds good in 5.1 :lol:


----------

